# Why stain or restain a deck correctly?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

*Selling benefits for Deck restoration*

Now, I am coming at this from a HO's perspective (not my own).

This may help some of us to gain a reailzation as to why decks are so important in our field of quality restoration. And please add to this as you see fit.



Decks are a "pride and Joy" issue to the HO.
They are well used and looked at during the summer months getting alot of attention and ewww's and awwww's.
They stand out from each other from back yard to back yard, or front yard to front yard.
They in their own way set them selves apart from each home. You can have the same kind of home designs in a neighborhood but the deck may set the homes apart from design to maintenance.
I am sure there is more to consider as we seek to perfect our reasons as paint contractors to stay on the end of quality restoration concerning Decks. I have only begun to get into this kind of restoration, so far so good. I am enjoying it. The best part to me is the result of well spent time on someone elses deck. That's why I like painting, it's the end result of a fresh new look that makes my job enjoyable. Keep it coming!

Think about it. The HO wants something that lasts and looks wonderful. Restoring the deck to the desired outcome is a wonderful thing to accomplish for the HO and the contractor. Hats off to all those who have done their fair share of decks. There is something more important in this business than money: The need to be successful in how we do our job. Money is only a generous reward for a job well done.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jason

Go to the Pressure Pros website. The first time I did, I wanted to have them come and make my deck nice.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scott, :laughing:

Jason..
I don't know if the intention of your post was to show how to sell on benefits but that is exactly what you have done. Those benefits you mentioned are what people trade their cash for. Customers don't want a paint job, they want features that are an advantage and benefit to them. A deck is an extension of person's living space. Its the place where mom can park the kids and know they are safe. Those are the hot buttons that sell a premium service. Great post.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

We just finished a deck today with sherwin williams deckscapes. I liked it, acted alot like oil-based, flowed like water, dripped like hell, and dries very fast. I like alot more than duron's weathershield though


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

"the ho wants somthing that lasts"

dont sell them on this^^^^^^^


----------

